# Pricing vs. Quality - How is each justified?



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

Being new to handgun enjoyment (CC and target) (Walther PPS 9mm and Ruger LCP Custom .380), my desires for owning a 1911 pique my curiosity regarding the range of pricing for such a configuration. As there are many on the market of every size and caliber, knowing which manufacturer offers the best "bang for the buck" can be daunting. I have quickly found caliber has little or nothing to do with pricing (ergo .22LR can be much more expensive than .45). What makes one 1911 more expensive over another? The quick answer is generically stated as "quality of parts" or "labor intensity of build", etc. But, are any of them all that different in build/quality? Why would that be so?

Unfortunately for me, I have a good friend who has planted into my brain that the only two 1911 manufacturers I should look at are Colt or Springfield. Of course, this is his opinion, albeit one from years of experience with firearms; I do respect his perspectives, generally. From what I read, however this seems to be very close-minded, as the plethora of 1911 makers out there are so plentiful, there must be more than these two that are worthy of consideration.

How does one sort out the good, bad, and ugly other than seek the opinions of experienced users, either by word of mouth or in print/videos? Realizing what one buys depends on his/her wants (target, carry, bragging rights, etc.) can vary the size (Officer, Commander, Government/Full), quality and dependability should certainly play a huge part in one's decision I believe.

For those who are 1911 aficionados, how would you respond to the above and to someone such as me thinking about a future purchase? Thank you.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Start reading here:

https://tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=...&share_tid=20769&share_fid=46241&share_type=t
1911 Buyer's Reference Guide - Revised 2009-12-26(Long)


----------



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

I will do that, for sure. And thank you for the reply. Looks like just the information I was seeking.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Your friend is biased....... 

Normally price(higher) and quality go together......


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Use the _search_ function on this forum, to find quality-per-price information from people who have already made similar purchases.

Be aware that the smaller the 1911 pistol, the more likely it will exhibit glitches. Small 1911s must be built by people who are particularly competent.
Also be aware that very small 1911s are experts' tools, and will not perform well in inexperienced hands.


----------

